# Nikon Prostaff 5....6-48x60 Spotting Scope



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

Brand new in the box. $450

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=27891250&cat=&lpid=&search=nikon%20spotting%20scope&ad_cid=1"]www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=27891250&cat=&lpid=&search=nikon%20spotting%20scope&ad_cid=1"


----------

